#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Ερωταπαντήσεις από συνεδριάσεις του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ με τις Υπηρεσίες Δόμησης των Δήμων της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας

## jennyvlo

Μπορείτε να δείτε αυτήν τη σελίδα εδώ: http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...AF%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ χρήσιμο. 
Μπράβο στο ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ, μπράβο και σε σένα συνάδελφε για την κοινοποίηση.
Ευχαριστούμε!

----------

